# An error was encountered on your USB storage message



## VTHockey11 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey Guys -

Installed miui the other day on my GNex running 4.0.3. Things started acting up shortly after that.

Yesterday while taking pictures my Gnex wouldn't save any of them. I would click the shutter button, take a picture and no preview would show up.

In addition, if I went into Gallery nothing showed up. A reboot fixed the issue right away, though.

Now I see an issue where, when I enter "Music" it says "An error was encountered on your USB storage." I assume it doesn't have anything to do with miui but instead has to do with some error on my SD card.

Do you guys have any suggestions? Totally willing to reformat and install a different ROM or stock 4.0.4 but want to know how to go about that. If I reformat does it delete everything on the SD card? If so, how do I then start the phone up without a ROM?

Thanks!


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

VTHockey11 said:


> Hey Guys -
> 
> Installed miui the other day on my GNex running 4.0.3. Things started acting up shortly after that.
> 
> ...


Are you able to view the contents of the internal storage "SD card" using root explorer?


----------



## VTHockey11 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah, I can see them using root explorer. :-/

Maybe it's just a wonky miui issue?


----------

